# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  معلومات غريبه

## احلام

تستهلك البقره75 كيلوجراماً من العلف والماء كي تنتج مايوازي 454 جراماً من الزبدة 

لو أحصينا عدد الدجاج على الأرض، لتبين أن هناك دجاجتين لكل فرد من سكان الأرض 

لو أن الالكترونات المنسابة عبر مجفف الشعر الكهربائي في ثانية واحده تحولت الى حبات رمل، فسيكون هناك مايكفي من الرمل لتكوين شاطىء بعرض 20 قدماً، يمتد من الأرض الى الشمس 

تستطيع البومه أن تدير رأسها في الاتجاهين بزاوية 270 درجة 

أبرز معالم كوكب المشتري العملاق، بقعة حمراء عرضها25ألف و800 ميل.. وهي عبارة عن اعصار هائل يعصف بتلك المنطقة من الكوكب منذ أكثر من سبعمائة عام 

ملك ايطاليا فيكتور ايمانويل الثاني اهدى صديقاً له في إحدى المناسبات أحد أضافر قدمه، داخل إطار من الذهب، ومرصعاً بالماس 

منارة أو مئذنة الكُتُبيه التي أقيمت في مدينة مراكش الغربية منذ ثمانية قرون، مُزج في مواد بنائها 900 كيس من المسك، بحيث تظل عابقة دائماً بعطره 

يوجد في نيوزيلنده قانون يُلزم أصحابالكلاب باصطحابها في نزهة مرة واحدة على الأقل كل 24 ساعة 

صمم العلماء الروس وبنوا خلا عام 1994م طبقاً فضائياً طائراً يتسع لأربعمائة راكب، وينطلق بسرعة400 ميل في الساعة.. ويستطيع الإقلاع والهبوط في أي مكان.. حتى فوق سطح الماء 

سرطان الرمل الأسترالي يتنفس من خلال أرجله عندما ينتقل على أرص جافه 

يوجد في مدينة كليفلاند بو لا ية أوهايو الأمريكيه قانون يمنع صيد الفئران بدون إذن أورخصة صيد رسمية 

تضع أنثى الأخطبوط 60 ألف بيضة.. ثم تلزم مخبأها ولا تغادره حتى تموت جوعاً 

يمكن لقطعة عظم بشرية بحجم علبة الكبريت أن تتحمل وزن 9 أطنان.. أي أربعة أضعاف قوة تحمل كتلة خرسانية 

تعرضت جزيرة إيشيجاكي اليابانيه عام 1971م لموجة مد عملاقة، ارتفاعها 278 قدما حملت معها كتلة من الصخور المرجانية تزن 850 طنا على مسافة 3ر1 ميل داخل اليابسة 

كان الإغريق يختارون شخصاً له رأس ضخم، ويحلقون شعر رأسه، ويكتبون على رأسه، ثم يترك الى ان يطول شعره، ويرسل الى المكان المنشود.. فإذا وصل، يقص شعره مرة ثانية.. فتقرأ الرسالة 

أصغر مولود في العالم ولد في ولاية إيلينوي الأمريكيه في 27 يونيو1989 وبلغ وزنه 9 ر9 أونصة فقط 

يعيش في شرق أفريقيا نوع من النمل الأبيض تُعمر ملكته 50عاماً، ويصل عدد البيض الذي تضعه يومياً الى 43ألفاً 

يوجد على سطح كوكب عطارد بحيرات متجمدة، رغم أن الجانب المواجه للشمس تصل حرارته الى 427 درجة مئوية، أي مايكفي لصهر معدن الرصاص 

يقضي الفيل 16 ساعة كل يوم في الأكل، ويمكنه أن يستهلك 136 كيلوجراماً من الطعام يومياً .. وهي كمية توازي التهام 2400 همبرجر، و160 كوبا من الحليب الثلج المخفوق بالآيس كريم

----------


## مسار الضوء

_

 الاستاذه الفاضله وصاحبه القلم المتميز  احــــلام


        موضوعك جميل وشيق ... و معلوووووومااااااات رائعه ... ودقيقه ....


                        البعض منها اعجبني والبعض الاخر  ..... 
اثار فضولي ودهشتي ....




             شاكر لقلمك الحر  ولحسن الانتقاء  وبانتظار مشاركه جديده


                                                     تقبل ِ مروري  تحيه ود واحترام
 اخوك


_

----------


## The Gentle Man

شي غريب 
مشكوره على المجهود في نقل المعلومه كي نستفيد منها
شكرا

----------


## احلام

مسار الضوء 
جنتل مان 
شكرا لكما على المرور الرائع
احلام

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اشياء مدهشة .. ومعلومات اغرب ما يكون ..

بس كلو كوم وهاي كوم تاني:

كان الإغريق يختارون شخصاً له رأس ضخم، ويحلقون شعر رأسه، ويكتبون على رأسه، ثم يترك الى ان يطول شعره، ويرسل الى المكان المنشود.. فإذا وصل، يقص شعره مرة ثانية.. فتقرأ الرسالة


شو طولة هالبال اللي عندهم هههههههههه

يسلمو احلام يعطيكِ العافية ..[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معلومات غريبة ومضحكة  :Bl (18):

----------


## باية

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . معلومات فعلا غريبة شكرا على الموضوع القيم

----------

